# 1998 Frontier Instrument Cluster Problems



## Tees Truck (Jan 23, 2008)

Help!!! I have a 1998 Frontier XE 2wd truck and the instrument cluster went out. I took the truck to a Nissan dealer and after a week he informed me that Nissan no longer make that part and he cannot fix the truck. I ask what I should do and he said maybe I could find the part at the junk yard. Well I have searched junkyards all across the US and no one has this part. I found someone in Virginia that said they could fix the instrument cluster but they have had the instrument cluster since September. Does anyone out there have a suggestion? I have sent NissanUSA emails and I have dealt with one stupid person after another!! I am at my wits end and need help!


----------



## Ripper65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you try e-bay? What happened......shorted out? Or even google "Frontier Instrument Cluster Problems ". You ever know!!


----------



## Tees Truck (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have tried ebay and goggle until my hands are tired. It seems there was a problem with Frontier instrument cluster from 97-01 but Nissan does not seem to know that! I found a post on this site from 2006 about this problem but cannot find if the problem was fixed. I have not been able to drive the truck since August and it is getting really expensive and trouble just finding a ride. Hopefully someone somewhere has had this problem and has a fix for it.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

MAN! You are dead right. I went to car-part.com (they list everything) and no hits US wide. Looks like you're going to have to snuggle up to the guys in Virginia and see if they can get it fixed, or get another truck.


----------



## trainwreck (Aug 6, 2007)

If you think a 96 will fit, I know of a junk yard that has a 96. Dont know if it has the cluster in it but i'll go check if you want me to. If so I'll pull it, you just pay for the part and shipping. Pull-A-Part I'm in Charlotte, NC


----------



## trainwreck (Aug 6, 2007)

Was thinking, did the whole thing go out or just 1 or a few guages go out? If so which ones? If your rpm doesnt work, check the connection on the back of the guage and the connection on the computer. Just make sure everything is on there tight.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

From what I read here and in other places about Nissan's "concerns" for its customers, I believe I'll not return to Nissan when my '98 Frontier goes or my '88 Mazda B2200 goes. By the way, my '98 Frontier does not (yet ?) have instrument cluster issues, about 135K miles. Maybe being in hotter, drier, hotter Arizona helps (did I say hotter?)....


----------



## mrwhizard (Mar 5, 2008)

*98 Frontier Instrument Cluster Repair*

For repair of 1998-99 Frontier Instrument clusters visit Mr. Whizard Technical Services - Instrument Cluster Repair, Speedometer Repair, Odometer Repair and Digital Dash Repair


----------



## layitlow98 (Jul 30, 2008)

if its the cluster with the tach, i heard those were junk from the factory, and that the company that made them went out of business. so unless you find a used on in a junkyard you're SOL. lol sorry to say. i dont think a cluster from a nissan truck older than a 98 would work


----------



## Tees Truck (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank for all the replies. I contacted Mrwhizard and he fixed my instrument panel in a very short amount of time. They are the best!!


----------



## 98 frontier man (May 16, 2011)

okay i fixed mine at home! all you need to do is find the fuse for the dash take it out cut of the right prong wrap a wire around the left then wrap the wire around another fuse higher is better. so when you plug in the fuses the wire is on the right side it worked for me and still works good luck!


----------



## johnnyjohnsturr (May 24, 2011)

98 frontier man said:


> okay i fixed mine at home! all you need to do is find the fuse for the dash take it out cut of the right prong wrap a wire around the left then wrap the wire around another fuse higher is better. so when you plug in the fuses the wire is on the right side it worked for me and still works good luck!



hey frontierman, think you can provide a picture of what you did here? thanks!


----------



## Carfanatic (May 24, 2011)

*Amazing news about the Nissan GTR*

Guys, I'm probably the biggest Nissan Skyline GTR fan in the world and I had to share this news with other Nissan fanatics. These guys are auctioning off a 2012 Nissan Skyline GTR on their site. I've done my research, they are 100% legit! In fact, they are fast becoming one of the top auction sites in the world.

The point is, one of you can buy this car for next to nothing. They've sold loads of cars on thier site and all for peanuts. No jokes. 

Check this out and pass it on to all your friends that are Nissan GTR fanatics! Check it out on smokoo dot com. The site is called Smokoo. 

I'm a fan of anyone thats a fan of Godzilla (Skylines nickname)!:woowoo:


----------



## 98 frontier man (May 16, 2011)

*pics for my dash fix*








[/







[/IMG]IMG]


----------



## 98 frontier man (May 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## 98 frontier man (May 16, 2011)

*hope this helps*



johnnyjohnsturr said:


> hey frontierman, think you can provide a picture of what you did here? thanks!


 got the pics on the bottom of the post (im still new at the whole forum thing) let me know if it works


----------



## Zippydell (Aug 31, 2011)

*My Bash on Nissan about this Problem. Join the Facebook page.*

Made this page to gain some people on my facebook group, also to get some type of Understanding for all of us going through this particularly stupid problem. Here's the link to the facebook page. I have spoken with Nissan consumer affairs and they have told me that they will not commission a replacement part for their own truck, of which I now own and can not get a NY state inspection because the cluster will not communicate the proper info to complete a drivers trace for the inspection. They told me that because the truck is 13 yrs old they are not responceable for making a replacemnt part. So why is so easy to get parts for a 68 Mustang, which 43 years old. But getting this circut board for this 13 year old truck is not available. Come on Nissan are you kidding me. By the way the truck only has approx 105,000 mile on it, (Baby mileage if you ask me a person who has seen Nissan cars with over 350,000 without any problems) now thats a guess because the cluster does not work. :lame: :loser: :wtf: :balls: 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...m-Bash-on-Nissan/251302751576769?v=wall:lame:


----------



## torranosaurus (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bought a 98 frontier with the basic cluster, no tach, and nothing works on mine either. Air bag, check engine and brake light are on, and the cluster lights up with the light switch, but that is it. Any suggestions??


----------



## plcautoparts (Jun 28, 2012)

*1998 1999 Nissan frontier speedometer cluster repair*

We can rebuild the 1998-1999 Nissan Frontier Cluster.
Problems with speedometer, gas gauge, temp gauge, tach gauge.
No odometer display, Odometer displaying 999999.
PLC Auto Parts
9405 Airline Dr
Houston, TX 77037
281-260-8090


----------



## plcautoparts (Jun 28, 2012)

*1998 Nissan Frontier Cluster Repair*

We can rebuild your 1998 1999 Nissan Frotier Cluster
PLC Auto Parts
9405 Airline Dr
Houston, TX 77037
281-260-8090


----------



## mpyrol (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a 98 frontier and I wired up an analog cluster to my truck from a 97 pickup with tach. Most of the connections are lights. My goal was to get the gas and speedo to work. The only issue I have now is the temperature gauge reads but reads low and the tach reads a little high. Speedo and fuel are accurate. All the lights work and such. The plugs do not match so I had to rewire the older wiring harness into the truck which was a task and probably for a senior level tech. If I didn't have the new cluster already I would have sent the original dash for repair. 

Brian


----------



## TubaDawg21 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Question for 98 frontier man*

Is your rewiring still working to fix your instrument cluster?


----------



## thedink5 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Nissan Frontier Instrument Cluster*



98 frontier man said:


> okay i fixed mine at home! all you need to do is find the fuse for the dash take it out cut of the right prong wrap a wire around the left then wrap the wire around another fuse higher is better. so when you plug in the fuses the wire is on the right side it worked for me and still works good luck!


Why would this fix the Nissan Frontier Instrument Cluster board?


----------



## mrwhizard (Mar 5, 2008)

thedink5 said:


> Why would this fix the Nissan Frontier Instrument Cluster board?


It won't. Problems are in the cluster and has nothing to do with fuses. We have been repairing these units reliably for 10 years. Visit Speedometer Repair | Instrument Cluster Repair | Odometer Repair | Mr. Whizard for more info. For troubleshooting help call Tom 1-888-803-8523.


----------



## cmreilly (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok let's see if this is the same problem. 
My 98 Frontier starts out fine. then for some unknown reason dash goes crazy. Speedometer goes to 0, temp goes to top of chart, fuel goes empty. 

If not that the speed won't go over like 40 mph. Driving me crazy. oh yes the odometer goes whacko
whole dash goes crazy then if I tap on it, it sometimes works. My Tacoma never did this crazy stuff


----------

